
Lawsuits Aim Billions in Fines at Equifax and Ad-Targeting Companies - tim_sw
https://threatpost.com/lawsuits-aim-billions-in-fines-at-equifax-and-ad-targeting-companies/139001/
======
rtb

      "Brian Vecci, technical evangelist at Varonis, 
      elaborated on what he saw as the downside of the
      zeal to crack down on data brokers.
      
      “Entire business models could be declared illegal
      and have to be scrapped if these complaints are 
      valid, and that might be a bad thing for 
      consumers,"
    

Sounds great to me. He has completely failed to show any real downside.

------
r00fus
Son when do these companies follow suit with the LA Times and pull out of
Europe?

Yes, that'd be a good thing.

In other news the Balkanization of the Internet continues unabated (as I
predicted years ago).

~~~
zaru27
Are you implying balkanization of the internet is a bad thing? An open
internet seems like a stoner hippie concept - as it stands currently, we're
playing around in an open field while China has built a fortress next door and
is lobbing rocks down on us.

~~~
2RTZZSro
Do elaborate on this analogy

